# Linux Mint 12 'Lisa' preview



## Drone (Nov 7, 2011)

A snippet from Linux Mint Blog



> Linux Mint 12 'Lisa' will come with its own customized desktop and it will be based on Gnome 3. The core desktop will be based on a series of Gnome Shell extensions called “MGSE” (Mint Gnome Shell Extensions) that will provide a layer on top of Gnome 3



Sounds nice



> The main features of MGSE are:
> •The bottom panel
> •The application menu
> •The window list
> ...



I wonder how it's gonna look. Hope not too cluttered. If Linux becomes bloated we're doomed 

Another snippet:



> Negotiations with browsers and search engines are still ongoing so the RC might miss a few search engines that could be added later on in the stable release. At the latest *we should have the RC out by the 11th of November*. Again, that’s our goal in terms of time-frame, but if quality aspects come into play this date becomes irrelevant.



Well let's see then. You can read more here:

http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1851


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh gawd... I am afraid that if I wish to continue to use Mint I will have to switch to the LXDE version of it, as GNOME based systems are getting my least favourite distros because of the weird stuff they are seeming to make out of it (though Mint promises some kind of a hybrid so lets hope that that works out well enough).


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 7, 2011)

i don't like gnome shell :S


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 7, 2011)

Not really liking it so far...


----------



## LordJummy (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm thinking about trying mint on another drive for my HTPC. I've kind of been enjoying ubuntu 11.10 with unity, because it is such a nice simple interface that changes as I use it.

Does mint use gnome for default shell? A lot of people are HATING unity, and switching back to gnome 2...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 8, 2011)

another layer on top of the new gnome???


----------



## Drone (Nov 13, 2011)

http://blog.linuxmint.com/

RC released


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 13, 2011)

downloading/install now.


----------



## valid (Nov 17, 2011)

Linux mint is also starting to become an ubuntu like this time and it might need more RAM in the next development. They should have stick to gnome2


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 17, 2011)

mint 12 runs well but im still not liking the interface.


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 17, 2011)

valid said:


> Linux mint is also starting to become an ubuntu like this time and it might need more RAM in the next development. They should have stick to gnome2



I think eventually it will look like the old one.


> MATE is a fork of Gnome 2 which is compatible with Gnome 3. Thanks to MATE, you can run both versions of Gnome on the same system.
> 
> MATE is present on the DVD edition of Linux Mint 12. Users of the CD edition can install it via the mint-meta-mate package.
> 
> Eventually, MATE will be in every way identical to Gnome 2 and represent the future of traditional desktops within Linux.


----------



## Drone (Dec 3, 2011)

I totally missed it. 

http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php

12 is already out (Nov 26)


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 3, 2011)

I am still on 11 lol. No point in upgrading if I want to keep it as it is as long as I am still working on my Gentoo installation (which works, but still misses some programs and still needs some customisation of the looks).


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 3, 2011)

ive got 12 on a vm right now. runs pretty well. i am used to centos though so i have to get to the different commands and dependencies.


----------



## hellrazor (Dec 3, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> I am still on 11 lol.



11? Psh, I'm on 10.


----------



## Drone (Dec 4, 2011)

Just installed 12 now. 233 updates lol just in one week


----------

